# Campbell/pit cross ?



## buddylee (Aug 13, 2010)

Anyone on here running this cross ?


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Aug 13, 2010)

Not me but might b interested in one if I came across one.... I need a good RCD


----------



## tompkinsgil (Aug 13, 2010)

where they at lets see some pics always hear about them but never see them


----------



## Florida Curdog (Aug 13, 2010)

From what I hear them Campbell curs are rough enough.


----------



## buddylee (Aug 13, 2010)

I just bought two, a year old male and a three month old male. I know of one person who has one but looking to see if anyone on here is running them.


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (Aug 13, 2010)

i got a couple crosses .i'll post pics tomarrow, no pit crosses .but close enough


----------



## tompkinsgil (Aug 13, 2010)

might want to try some of these out


----------



## 404 (Aug 13, 2010)

yes sir we hunt campbell curs


----------



## tompkinsgil (Aug 13, 2010)

404 said:


> yes sir we hunt campbell curs


let see some pics


----------



## tompkinsgil (Aug 13, 2010)

hogdogtw008 said:


> i got a couple crosses .i'll post pics tomarrow, no pit crosses .but close enough


what are yours crossed with i like that dog on the left in your avatar is he pretty rank


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Aug 13, 2010)

Me and a Buddy of mine  got  2  Campbell pups today from  a friend of mine, I think hes on here, i know ive seen him in  sum of stonecreeks  pics. 2 dogs this week  for me, now up to 7.  Will post pics tomm of em, good lookn pups, just finally glad to have real Campbells  this time, got screwed last time by dog peddler and hes on here but not gonna say his name. Just to give u a heads up, theres only been 1  brindle Campbell and Gary still has it,he told me its the only one hes ever seen since he started them, wish i woulda talk to him b4 i got  my last  so called Campbells. Guess what  they were brindle.  But I have never heard anything negative about these dogs, but im sure someone will have something to say.


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (Aug 13, 2010)

tompkinsgil said:


> might want to try some of these out


the crosses can take the heat or the cold water, but the full campbell cur CANNOT.if you try one get some the original stock.the ones i have been around lately DON'T have too much brains in them and they LOVE to run,seems like you do more dog hunting than hog hunting.but from what i've seen them crosses are on the money.


----------



## 404 (Aug 13, 2010)

will get some pics on tomm


----------



## tompkinsgil (Aug 13, 2010)

hogdogtw008 said:


> the crosses can take the heat or the cold water, but the full campbell cur CANNOT.if you try one get some the original stock.the ones i have been around lately DON'T have too much brains in them and they LOVE to run,seems like you do more dog hunting than hog hunting.but from what i've seen them crosses are on the money.


what are yours crossed with i see you generally use 2 dogs thats what im lookin for, what are the cambel curs bred with im wantin to try the bird /bull cross is that about the same ?thinkin about breeding bird /bull  to fl cur /bull and see what happens ?


----------



## HOGGDOGS (Aug 14, 2010)

Jody is suppose to get one from a man that exact same cross!


----------



## buddylee (Aug 14, 2010)

Yea and it seems like he was supposed to get some "showstopper" blood but that guy never came through either!!!


----------



## boarbutcher (Aug 14, 2010)

Hey buddylee if you don't like them you can call me i would take them off your hands.


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (Aug 14, 2010)

here is a couple of crosses. the 1st two are full campbell.


----------



## tompkinsgil (Aug 14, 2010)

good lookin dogs ,i like them top 2


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Aug 15, 2010)

hogdogtw008 said:


> the crosses can take the heat or the cold water, but the full campbell cur CANNOT.if you try one get some the original stock.the ones i have been around lately DON'T have too much brains in them and they LOVE to run,seems like you do more dog hunting than hog hunting.but from what i've seen them crosses are on the money.





tompkinsgil said:


> what are yours crossed with i like that dog on the left in your avatar is he pretty rank



I would like to know to?????


----------



## HOGGDOGS (Aug 15, 2010)

I don't think so.


----------



## WolfPack (Aug 15, 2010)

Here is were I am confused.  Someone mentioned awhile back....too many people trying to create that one "perfect" cross combination.......meanwhile you all have dogs that are already working out great for you.  If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## Silent_Assassin (Aug 15, 2010)

Don’t really see the point to cross a Campbell with a straight bulldog, with them already having a ton of bulldog in the line. I have never had had one that wasn’t rough then heck anyway. If I was luck maybe one or 2 barks then caught, most of the time just caught lol.  Just my 2 cent worth


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Aug 15, 2010)

those are some beautiful campbell currs silent_assassin. But the man said he crossed his with something that made them a lil more durable for the hot and cold, yet still as ruff as a cobb.


----------



## Silent_Assassin (Aug 15, 2010)

I was just saying that i dont see a point in breeding a straight bulldog into the line. i think a Bird/bull or hound/bull would be fine.   




Carolina Diesel said:


> those are some beautiful campbell currs silent_assassin. But the man said he crossed his with something that made them a lil more durable for the hot and cold, yet still as ruff as a cobb.


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Aug 15, 2010)

10-4


----------



## Silent_Assassin (Aug 15, 2010)

to bad all of them have been killed except for the top pic



Carolina Diesel said:


> those are some beautiful campbell currs silent_assassin.


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (Aug 15, 2010)

tompkinsgil said:


> good lookin dogs ,i like them top 2


the 2nd dog is not too rough he is the dog in my avatar he was there that day ,the white dog got it done.CALL IT LIKE YOU SEE IT". now the 1st dog i got from gary campbell at about 6 months old and this year he will be 6.best dog i've ever owned,he is 100pecent hogdog.i have seen rougher but he can get it done, i have been around a bunch of the campbell dogs and have owned about 8 of them, and even he has faults.can only hunt him in cool weather


----------



## Tyson Wilkerson (Aug 15, 2010)

Silent_Assassin said:


> Don’t really see the point to cross a Campbell with a straight bulldog, with them already having a ton of bulldog in the line. I have never had had one that wasn’t rough then heck anyway. If I was luck maybe one or 2 barks then caught, most of the time just caught lol.  Just my 2 cent worth


man i love the look of that dog in the last pic but i bet they all had a ton of game.


----------



## buddylee (Aug 15, 2010)

I wanted something really catchy with not as much range.


----------



## JohnE (Aug 15, 2010)

WolfPack said:


> Here is were I am confused.  Someone mentioned awhile back....too many people trying to create that one "perfect" cross combination.......meanwhile you all have dogs that are already working out great for you.  If it ain't broke, don't fix it.



Coming from the man with the bocats


----------



## WolfPack (Aug 16, 2010)

JohnE said:


> Coming from the man with the bocats



Man your so brilliant and really pay attention to detail.....oh that ain't you.  Seeing that Lilly will be my FIRST bo-cat pup/dog I am going to try out.


----------



## 404 (Aug 18, 2010)

Finally got my pictures loaded


----------



## Silent_Assassin (Aug 20, 2010)

man he as some legs under him


----------



## 404 (Aug 20, 2010)

Yes sir he is long legged and can move on pretty good


----------



## JackJack77 (Aug 20, 2010)

Original "Campbull curs" are just bird/bull combinations. I think Gary's line breed started with a dog named Tracker or his littermate years ago I cant remember. Allan Synyard owned Tracker.


----------



## 404 (Aug 21, 2010)

not for sure which one mine is out of. maybe buddylee can tell u i thank. if i can rem right the dog i got from mr.cambell had breed buddylees female dog and he had pups for sale on here i thank. but they will gitter done


----------



## 404 (Aug 21, 2010)

turned lose @ 900 and back @ the house in bed @ 12. cought a 90lb boar


----------



## gnarlyone (Aug 22, 2010)

*dogs*

Gary was breeding his dogs LONG before Tracker came on the scene.


----------



## JackJack77 (Aug 22, 2010)

gnarlyone said:


> Gary was breeding his dogs LONG before Tracker came on the scene.



Thats just the story I was told, comin' from some old schoolers thats been hunting 25+ years in Middle Ga. Heck all of GA pretty much at some point or another. How long has Gary been breeding?


----------



## JackJack77 (Aug 22, 2010)

Either way, breeding a Pit to another bird/bull will just put more grit in it, some ppl like this, some dont. Ideal for NV'n....should make some hog dogs im sure.


----------

